# New England Regional Conformation Show !!!



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

This year's show is being hosted by Baystate Police and Schutzhund Club, in MA. Wonderful group of people! This show has all the makings of a great time! Whether you are entered or spectating a fun time will be had by all I am sure!

http://www.newenglandconformation.com/index.html


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

you can go and just watch 
that is cool


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

Looking forward to it!!!

See you in a couple of weeks, Dee! Gipsi is looking great - who is going to handle her in the ring?


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

Thanks for the comment on Gipsi....too bad she started blowing her coat this week. I don't think it will hang on until the show. She is going to look like a coyote for the show again. Just once, I would like her to be shown with a full coat.

Claudia had said a few months ago, that she would be able to handle her for me. I am still hoping she is able to. If not, I will have to find away to force Pia LOL. It is evident that I cannot handle Gipsi myself, she won't pull out in front if I am on the other end of the leash. She thinks Fuss instead of huphup. Now, if she were allowed to run the ring with a sleeve in her mouth, she would pull me around the ring! 

I am looking forward to the show. Baystate is always a fun time! Great people, lots of laughing, and they treat you like a long lost relative, they like! It will be fun!

I am looking forward to looking over your shoulder while you photograph. I don't photograph conformation shows very well. Thinking I can grab a few secrets from the OUTKAST photographers!

See you at Baystate!


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

This was posted on PDB by Pia Blackwell (The New England Regional Director)

Since this post, Baystate has added an AD to the EVENT! Let's get out there and support this wonderful club AND the New England Region! 

A great time will be had by all!

Dear friends of the German Shepherd Dog

Our Regional Conformation Show and Breed Survey is fast approaching. I would like to take this opportunity to say ,Thank you to Baystate Police and Schutzhund Club for hosting this years event .
Judging the event is the well known and respected SV judge Herr Dieter Oeser .
Closing date is June, 7, 2008 late entries are accepted up until June 14. 2008 .( postmarked ) Late entries are not guaranteed to be printed in the competitor/ spectator catalogs .
They will be posted at the event site message board so anyone can update their catalogs with the full entries of the event!!
conformation show all classes are being held Saturday, June 21 2008 .
Breed survey is being held Sunday, June 22. 2008

Due to the high gas prices Baystate is waiving the traditional late fees !

special features
each individual entry is featured with a picture in the event catalog
conformation ring gated with AKC style Ring gates ( no ropes )
a european winners Wreath for working class male and female
participation gift for all entries

a special award given to the spectators choice cutest puppy )


The hosting club is still taking in advertisement,trophy and raffle donations .

The Saturday judges banquet night is planned at the local restaurant with a traditional New England dinner menu.


please visit http://www.newenglandconformation.com/ for entry form and further information.


yours in the sport and the German Shepherd Dog

Pia Blackwell

feel free to cross post .............


----------

